# Intercooler question



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm dropping an SR20DET into my 96 200SX. I'm looking for an intercooler, and I'm thinking about going with Greddy. Any suggestion's on what intercooler to use that will fit?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont know if any company makes direct fit kits for the 200sx. Take off the front bar, measure it up and then buy a generic cooler to fit. Take it to a engineer or fabricator and get them to weld mounting brackets on the the cooler and custom piping too.
The most common size seems to be 600x300x75

If you really want to go a name brand HKS are good (and not too expensive)


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

correction.. they make a intercooler kit.. hotshot!.. 1300$ ithink.. with bov, and all the goodies.. check out there site


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think Joel is thinking Aussie 200sx... that's our 240 I believe...


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

jgycustoms.com sells the HS intercooler kit, but a couple of my buddies are using starion intercoolers w/ custom piping and it's working out pretty well for them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Forge Motorsports makes a dope front mount that is perfect for a 200sx...I believe JGYcustoms sells them


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

my old b14....20*3*8 in core....lil bigger with endtanks. u might want to route the piping differently though...i was able to get away with this method since it was 2.0 in tight radius bends.

core on bottom



























240 FMIC pic (blurry)


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

It's MUCH cheaper to make a FMIC yourself. Find a nice core, a lot of people like the forge unit since it fits well.

Call JC whitney, and order 4 180* U bends. Take your time, and fabricate it yourself. It's not that hard.

Check out http://www.floridasr20s.com Serban did a write up on fabricating your own piping.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

*Before I painted it.*


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

I agree with Matt, its foolish to buy some expensive pipes when its so easy to make something so basic. If you're not afraid of a little work, do it yourself.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

I got my intercooler from a junkyard for 60 bucks. Polished it, picked up a couple of ubends from a local header shop and pow! intercooler kit less than $200.00. (hint) most custom header shops will have piles of leftover pipes that they will sell for a fraction of what sk speed wants.


----------

